# Fbar filing question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

The base e-filed the tax form for me(1040A)Can I send in the Fbar for this year,they checked the block on the schedule B,and then later when I ammend my past ytaxes send in the other fbars.Or should I wait till all the ammended ones are done and sent in and then send in the Fbars.

Thanks

bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The FBARs go to a separate department and a separate address. Send in this year's now (it's due by June 30th). Send in the back ones as you get them done. They don't actually match them to your tax returns, but rather to information they get from overseas banks and financial institutions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

THANK YOU AGAIN

bERNIE



Bevdeforges said:


> The FBARs go to a separate department and a separate address. Send in this year's now (it's due by June 30th). Send in the back ones as you get them done. They don't actually match them to your tax returns, but rather to information they get from overseas banks and financial institutions.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

